# How to catch Snook?



## gator808 (Nov 24, 2009)

My uncle is fishing in daytona back in the flats and I'll be joining him over Thanksgiving.  He said he is seeing a lot of snook hit the top of the water.  Do snook bite good during this time of year? What is the best way to fish for them other than live shrimp? Or should we not even try? We are mainly fishing for Red Fish and know how to catch them but figured we would try for some snook since we saw them. Thanks guys


----------



## GONoob (Nov 24, 2009)

Is Snook mighty fine eating? I read the FS issue on snook and wondered what it was all about.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 24, 2009)

Snook may be one of the best eating fish made!  

Back in the 50s, when no one skinned the fish before eating it, snook was called a "soap fish" and no one ate them...because if you cook them with the skin on, they taste like soap.

Snook are a blast. They are probably the closest to the largemouth bass in the way they relate to cover...they love to hang out in docks, piers, bridges, ect.

At night, they are much easier to catch.  They hang out around lights under docks/piers/bridges, ect, and don't spook as easily as the day time.

Your best bet other than a live shrimp?  A live fish! ;-).  

That being said, I have had good success on both a jerk bait, bomber type lure, flies and a swim bait for them. I've never caught them on top water (never tried), but I know they will destroy one if they are fired up and ready to eat...like any good saltwater fish, if it looks anything like an injured minnow and they want to eat, they will crush it.

Oh, and if you are around pilings of a dock, snook will head straight for them and wrap you if you give them a chance.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I like to use a skitterwalk with a  flourocarbon leader for top water, they have sharp gill plates. They are mighty fine eating.


----------



## Limitless (Nov 24, 2009)

Best eating fish, bar none!

Catch some Pinfish on the grass flats with small hooks and tiny pieces of squid.  Cast the Pins up to mangroves, pilings, groins and rocks; also fish them on the flats under a cork.  Rather than live shrimp, just fish some natural or rootbeer colored DOA Shrimp in 1/4 ounce - 1/2 oz for deeper water.  Throw a mullet pattern floating Mirrorlure and a mullet or redhead Zaraspook for top water action.  There is a 28" - 32" slot limit for the One a day you can keep.  

Lastly, dont try to boat 'em or grab them by the gill opening under the jaw - their gill plates are like razors!!


----------



## gator808 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweet, Thanks guys....hopefully I will be able to pull some in.  If not the snook then hopefully the trout or red fish!!! Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't forget your snook tags......


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 25, 2009)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Don't forget your snook tags......



Snook Permit, It,s good all year. Right now them Big Boys have slowed down . Water Temps have dropped. I see them most every day layin in the Sun, Mud or sand bottom shallows. not moving much. You gotta put a slow live bait right in front of their noses.Middle of the day they,ll start to get frisky. Go for Reds and Trout. They can handle the water temps colder. See You in Chokoskee come July , August. Bring the Skeeter Spray


----------



## brantd (Dec 3, 2009)

didnt know snook came that far up ...100% get you some pinfish , use a sabichi rig on an ultra light rod , you can get 3-4 of them at a time off the grass or dock for that matter...fish off a float 3 feet deep near structure and hold on to your rod...lol


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 3, 2009)

by far the best i ever eaten. as a kid i can remember watching them line up like parked cars at the piers in south florida. at certin times of the year bait would be thick. you could see 30+ at a time and watch 5 or more run at bait and line right back up, awsome. use to catch then a lot on jigs (red with white shrimp body), green backs worked well also. and you wont to talk about fun on the end off a line man


----------



## volguy (Dec 4, 2009)

*snook*

they are actually starting to show up quite frequently in the st augustine area.  so they do get pretty far north.

some of the baits above are great, but i would add the 4 inch gulp curly tail grub called the Swimming Mullet to the mix in pearl/white.  fish that and a white zoom fluke and you will be in business as far as arties.  on the live bait side a snook's favorite bait of all is a pilchard/menhaden/greenie/alewy (different name depending on where you are fishing) that you catch with a cast net although they may be hard to catch this time of year.  they also love live shrimp and pinfish as stated above.


----------



## brantd (Dec 8, 2009)

I would also get you a 20 oz coke bottle , poke a hole in the cap , fill it up with menhaden oil tie a string to it and throw it out there to get you a nice slick going...


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

These are all great ways to catch Snook . What,s missing is the water temps are way down now. Theses are Warm Water Fish for sure. Right now , They ain,t hardly moving. If you want to do top water you better do it at 1/4 PM. Other wise your arm,s gonna get sore from all the castin. Slow Down ,Way Down ,or catch Jacks all day. Snook are Summer Fish . I see them every day , And all year long, Layin under docks , Like Submarines in the Dock Lights.


----------

